# Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?



## Elmo11 (4. Februar 2015)

*Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*

Mir ist gestern beim auseinanderbauen meines aquagrATIx für HD 7950 (Tahiti Pro) G1/4 ein Teil abgefallen, von dem ich nun leider nicht mehr weiß wo es war. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir sagen für was dies gut ist (Metallbügel unten im Bild). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezy94 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*

Hallo,

ich kann in sämtlichen Zusammenbauvideos das Teil nicht ausmachen (auch nicht in der Zubehörliste).
Sicher das der dazu gehört(e)?


----------



## phileceed (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*

Vielleicht eine Art mini Werkzeug. Läuft ja auch ohne das Teil, somit denke ich, dass das in den Mülleimer kann


----------



## Joselman (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*



phileceed schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Art mini Werkzeug. Läuft ja auch ohne das Teil, somit denke ich, dass das in den Mülleimer kann



Du hast schon gelesen das es beim auseinanderbauen abgefallen ist? Also war es ja irgendwo "verbaut". Da den Mülleimer zu empfehlen halt ich für die dümmste Empfehlung die ich hier jemals gelesen habe.


----------



## phileceed (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*

Sorry hab das überlesen. Dachte es wäre in der Verpackung gewesen.


----------



## freezy94 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*

Also in der Zubehörliste und in diversen Unboxing-Videos konnte ich keinen Hinweis auf dieses Teil finden.

Teile wegzuschmeißen, die man eventuell noch mal benötigt, ist ohnehin Schwachsinn.


----------



## Elmo11 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*

Danke. Hab es jetzt erstmal weggelassen. Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert werde ich schon sehen wo es hingehört


----------



## freezy94 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wohin gehört dieses Teil meines GPU Kühlers?*



Elmo11 schrieb:


> Danke. Hab es jetzt erstmal weggelassen. Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert werde ich schon sehen wo es hingehört



Spätestens wenn es tropft merkst du es.


----------

